

An ancient Ottoman capital surfaces - diodorus
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20150416-an-ancient-ottoman-capital-surfaces

======
DrJokepu
Site is not available in the UK.

> We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
> international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
> commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
> profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
> BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
> activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.

~~~
scott_karana
That's pretty strange. If BBC Worldwide's _profit_ flows back to the BBC
proper, why wouldn't its content?? Doesn't make a lick of sense to me.

~~~
andreasklinger
Would assume an attempt in political pressure

------
userulluipeste
"For more than 160 years, Timisoara was controlled directly by the sultan."

This is probably an overlooked detail in the eyes of many which are not
acquainted with Ottoman history. Not many parts of current Romania were
_directly_ controlled by (Ottoman) Turks, as in obeying turkish laws, having
mosques in place, or having nothing more than administrative autonomy.
Territories all around Romania have not enjoyed such status. It's mind
blowing!

------
antman
Is it usual to call the 16th century "ancient"?

~~~
dimitar
Ancient simply means old; however it is also a adjective meaning "from
Antiquity", the period before the fall of the Western Roman empire.

So yes and no, but I would probably avoid using Ancient for an event from the
16th century.

